# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  تفضل

## ريمي

س1/ كم أستمرت حرب المائة عام
-116
-99
-100
-150 
س2/ اين تصنع قباعات بنما
- البرازيل
- تشيلي
- بنما
- الاكوادور
س3/ في اي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة اكتوبر
- اكتوبر
- يناير
- سبتمبر
- نوفمبر 
س4/ اي من هذه الاسماء هو أسم الملك جورج السادس
- جون
- البرت
- جورج
- مانويل
س5/ ماهو الحيوان اللذي اشتق من اسمه اسم جزر الكناري
- طائر الكناري
- الكنغر
- الجرو
- الفأر   



سوف يلقب الذي يجاوب على اول 2 (مالك الاسئلة) وعليهم جميعهم (المتفوق)
(حلا) ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

س1/ كم أستمرت حرب المائة عام
-116
-99
-100
-150 

استرت 116 عام

س2/ اين تصنع قباعات بنما
- البرازيل
- تشيلي
- بنما
- الاكوادور

في الاكوادور 


س3/ في اي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة اكتوبر
- اكتوبر
- يناير
- سبتمبر
- نوفمبر 

يحتفل الروس بثورة اكتوبر في نوفمبر 

س4/ اي من هذه الاسماء هو أسم الملك جورج السادس
- جون
- البرت
- جورج
- مانويل


الاسم الاول هو البرت 


س5/ ماهو الحيوان اللذي اشتق من اسمه اسم جزر الكناري
- طائر الكناري
- الكنغر
- الجرو
- الفأر 

جزر الكناري تعني جزيرة الجراء

يسلمواحلا على الاسئله الي بتخلي الواحد يشكل بحالو

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): حصلت على لقب المتفوق

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يبارك فيك حلا

----------


## ريمي

دورك تحط 5
اسئلة

----------


## The Gentle Man

1- ابن أمك و ابن أبيك، و ليس بأختك و لا بأخيك..فمن يكون؟ 


2- طاسة ترن طاسة، في البحر غطاسة، من جوه لولو و من بره نحاسة؟ 


3- ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟ 


4- إنسان وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟ 


5- شيء لا يمكنه المشي إلا إذا ضربته على رأسه؟

----------


## ريمي

[QUOTE=The Gentle Man;170349]1- ابن أمك و ابن أبيك، و ليس بأختك و لا بأخيك..فمن يكون؟ 
 انا

2- طاسة ترن طاسة، في البحر غطاسة، من جوه لولو و من بره نحاسة؟ 
 الرمان

3- ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟ 
 الاسفنج

4- إنسان  وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟
 مقبس الكهرباء . (ذكر وأنثى) 
 5- شيء لا يمكنه المشي إلا إذا ضربته على رأسه؟[/QUO
المسمار

----------


## ريمي

صح او غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريمي

احط 5 اسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا ستي اجابه صحيحه ومبروك 
يلا حطي الاسئله الخمسه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Smile: اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_يا ستي اجابه صحيحه ومبروك 
يلا حطي الاسئله الخمسه
_


 عراسي جنتل مش فاهم شو بدك من الموضوع  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا تحيه
الي بعرفيجاوب على الاسئله بحط 5 اسئله جداد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه شكرا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هلا فيك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

وفيك كمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عراسي  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب

----------


## ريمي

1   ماناتج جمع 1+1؟؟؟؟ 
ماناتج جمع1+1+1؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماسبب 
تسمية ابو هريرة باصضديق؟؟؟؟
ماهو الذي ياكل ولا يشبع؟؟
مالون الشمس؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_1 ماناتج جمع 1+1؟؟؟ ؟  2
ماناتج جمع1+1+1؟؟؟؟؟؟   3
ماسبب 
تسمية ابو هريرة باصضديق؟؟؟؟ يا ريت التعديل لانه مش فاهمها
ماهو الذي ياكل ولا يشبع؟؟  النار
مالون الشمس؟؟؟؟   اصفر
_

----------


## ريمي

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
> _1 ماناتج جمع 1+1؟؟؟ ؟  2
> ماناتج جمع1+1+1؟؟؟؟؟؟   3
> ماسبب 
> تسمية ابو هريرة باصضديق؟؟؟؟ يا ريت التعديل لانه مش فاهمها
> ماهو الذي ياكل ولا يشبع؟؟  النار
> مالون الشمس؟؟؟؟   اصفر
> _


لون الشمس ابيض اذا السؤال ال5غلط 

وناتج جمع 1+1 = حاسوبيا  الاثنين

وتسمية ابو هريرة باصضديق   لانه اول من صدق بحادثة الاسراء والمعراج يلى كمل اجوبة

----------


## The Gentle Man

ماشي حلا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شو ماشي....ابو بكر هو الصديق مش ابوهريره

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح 
والله ما انتبهتلها

----------


## ريمي

اكتب 
انت ياجنتل اسئلة

----------

